# Where's the Beef????



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looking to buy either a quarter or a half of a cow. Anyone got any suggestions??? Or maybe a pig?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bison! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Best bet is a small town locker plant. Inquire where it came from, or they will tell you of some farmer that sells to butcher. Check him out. Some of the best beef in the world right here in ND.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I know of 5-6 guys that could line up the same amount of goose flesh for little or nothin', hell they'd pay you to take it!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Try redriverangus.com It's a local operation just north of GF about 1 mile


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Got plenty of goose myself!!!

Thank you Zogman I will check them out!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

PC

If you look in the classify section of the Minot Daily sometimes there are adds for beef or hogs to be sold for butchering. I could check around back home if someone has any for sale. I know my brother n law sells some in the fall usually.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That would be cool! I would not mind giving your family the business as well. I am just looking to get a few hundred pounds. Did you like the picture????


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep, good pic.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey porky....check at Cloverdales in Minot, you can buy what ever you want there. Good Luck


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Porkchop...I know of a couple of farmers around here that sell Buffalo. Its cheaper than beef and tastes better.and a lot less fat.any amount you want.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My father-in-law north of Minot raises and sells buffalo, he usually has plenty extra to sell. e-mail me for contact info for him if you are interested.
[email protected]


----------

